# Body support (captive nut) repair suggestions ?



## norcal65goat (Jun 26, 2009)

Body support (bolt/nut) repair suggestions?

65 GTO frame off ….
Any suggestions as to the best way to go about repairing rusted out body nuts. I had to cut some of my body bolts to remove the frame, specifically the body support holding the captive nuts over the rear wheel. Do I simply remove the whole support /replace the nuts and spot-weld back-into place? Cut the support to gain access to the nut to remove/replace them?? Install weld-nuts….Ideas?






just had to show off my hard work (completed frame awaiting the body)


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

some people might turn their noses up at this but i go on the top side and cut a hole in the floor. i cut 3 sides of about a 3' square leaving one side attached. then i peal it open and just put a regular nut inside. fold the flap back down and weld it shut.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

66tempestGT said:


> some people might turn their noses up at this but i go on the top side and cut a hole in the floor. i cut 3 sides of about a 3' square leaving one side attached. then i peal it open and just put a regular nut inside. fold the flap back down and weld it shut.


:agree


----------



## norcal65goat (Jun 26, 2009)

Perfect! did not even think about that...thanks guys


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Or cut the bolt off flush and forget it. By 67 the factory was using a solid mount in that position with no bolt. 
If you're going to cut from the top, use a hole saw at an angle and leave a side uncut to hold the flap in place to re-weld after the nut replacement. Replacement cage nuts are available. You would need to drill out the spot welds of the cage to r&r the nut and then weld the cage back down. I did that on my front body mounts.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i guess i should have said 3" not 3'. crazy shift key.


----------

